# No Sound from Microphone part of USB headset



## NeferKheprj (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello,
I am setting up a USB headphone/microphone with my PC and I can not get the microphone to work, although the headphone function does. It is a "Freedom FreeTalk" headset. I can not hear any recording when I try it with the sound recorder located under "Accessories" in the start menu (I have Windows XP), or when I try it with Skype's microphone test.The headphones part of the unit works. The headset did not come with a disk as far as I recall. I believe my sound settings are correct.

For my Windows XP environment:

1.) Under "Control Panel>Sounds and Audio devices>Audio":
"Use only Default" is unchecked. On my computer it gives 2 choices for default device while the USB headset is plugged in - " Realtek AC97 Audio" or the name of the headset, which is "Freedom FreeTalk". For both "sound playback" and "sound recording" Freetalk Freedom was automatically selected when the headset was plugged in. This is also true for "Sounds and Audio Devices>Voice". Under these settings, when I click "Volume" there is no option that says "microphone". Under sound or voice "Recording" there is one slider - "Wave in". I have tried it both muted and unmuted. Under voice or sound "Playback" the sliders are "speaker", "wave", "SW synth", and "CD player" - all unmuted and volumes up.

2.)If I switch the default device for sound recording to "Realtek AC97 Audio" instead and then click "volume" then I get a slider for "microphone", as well as mono and stereo mix, CD, line in, and phone line.Their volumes are all up and boxes unselected EXCEPT MICROPHONE which is SELECTED. When I click "Advanced" I get "mic boost" and "stereo mic", both unchecked. When I click "Volume" under "Playback" with these settings I get a whole slew of sliders, including "microphone", which is set for MUTE. This setting seems counter-intuitive, but is consistent with all instructions I have found. Everything else is volumes up, unchecked.

I have tested it in a multitude of combinations, although I may have left some combos out by accident, having either Freetalk as default device because that's what I am trying to use, or "Realtek because its control panel more closely resembles what the settings instructions gave me to believe I should see. None of it makes any difference. Can anyone help?
Thank you so much in advance for your time.
P.S. I can give you my settings in Skype, but since the mic isn't registering in the Accessories sound recorder either I figure the problem is with my computer somewhere? :4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Unmute the mic


----------



## NeferKheprj (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks for your response, BCCOMP, but I have already tried that. I wouldn't have bothered the forum with it if I hadn't. The only reason I muted it at all, seeing as that doesn't seem to make sense, was that all instructions I had found had said so. It certainly seemed weird to me. Anyway - unmuting it doesn't help. Are there any clues present in the fact that when Freetalk is set as the default device there is no option for microphone, only wave in? Does that have anything to do with it being a UsB device? Which device should be set as default - freetalk or realtek? Could the problem be that it needs to be one device set under "recording" and the other one under "playback"? Do I need to check the box saying use only default device? I feel I have tried all these combinations, but given the possible number of combinations I may have missed one.
Thanks again,
NeferKheprj


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If you are using the headset then the headset should be the default device.

What is listed under Voice recording>Default Device?

Start>Control Panel>Sound and Audio Devices>Voice Tab


----------



## NeferKheprj (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello again,
Thanks again for responding. I see that it has been a few days since you posted and I just wanted to let you know that I am still looking to solve this problem, but I am traveling and not near my computer until Sunday or Monday. I didn't want you to think I'd abandoned the thread. I appreciate your response. As soon as I'm home I'll check the settings you referenced above and post. Then I'll be home for a few days, so there hopefully won't be any more delays between my posts. Thanks.
Neferkheprj


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

keep us posted.
Have a safe return.

Bill


----------



## NeferKheprj (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello again!
Well, I got delayed coming back, but here I finally am. So to answer your question, what is listed under Voice Recording>Default device is the Freetalk Headset - the device with the microphone.


----------



## NeferKheprj (Jul 6, 2009)

Well - While waiting for your response I turned the power off on the headset to let it charge and the light indicator suddenly became green whereas before it was a strange blue-red-green. The manual describes it as a green light, and I had thought the strangeness of its appearance was an interpretation of color issue. But this was a pure green and it gave me the idea to try the microphone again and what do you know? It worked! I tried it several times in a row and sometimes when it turns on I get the true green and it works, whereas sometimes I get the blue-green and it doesn't. So, clearly, this is a defective hardware issue. But, the question seems to be resolved although unfortunately it means I'll need to replace the headset. Thank you for your time. I really appreciate this forum's existence and I'm sure I'll be back with more problems in future!
Take care,
NeferKheprj


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to hear you have determind what is causing the issue.
It also sounds to me the headset is defective.

Thanks.
Bill


----------

